# not GTR, but still Nissan: my Primera GTI-R



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is my beloved sleeper!!

This car is very special for me as it's a tribute to my dad.

It's based on a 1998 P11 GT which belonged to him.

I swapped the std SR20DE for a SR20DET taken from a GTI-R. I've rebuilt the engine (new rings, tubby, bearings, shotpeened rods,etc.), fitted a FMIC, an uprated clutch (ACT), an Apexi airfilter, a boost controler (AVCR), a Walbro, IK24 plugs, full 2.5" exhaust and a custom map (fitted a Nistune board in a std GTI-R ECU).

As far as I know, when I finished the work, it was the first P11 running a GTI-R ECU while keeping everything working in the car (OBC, A/C, etc.).

Never put on a dyno, but I reckon it should produce approx 330bhp @ 1.2bar boost. Which actually is enough to hit the rev limiter in 5th gear (164mph), to kill BMW M3s (even E46s), 335i, a lot of Evos and Scoobys (we don't have that much 400+ Evos in France), BMW M5 E39 (with the V8 engine), etc.

It's my daily driver.  (when I don't use the 206 HDI I've be given by my company! lol )

Next mods:
- clear side indicators (will be fitted on wednesday!  )
- Z32 front brakes (4 pistons and 32mm thick)
- Porterfield R4S front pads
- KYB AGX shocks and H&R springs

And later, maybe an oil cooler and a Quaife diff.

pics:


























And here you got the engine, while being rebuilt...in my living room! :thumbsup:











To have a better idea of how it performs, here is a video:
YouTube - Friday night - Primera Insane & Co


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice 
I love sleepers.
But I can't seet he vid 
It says; "This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions. "


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

A real sleeper! like it alot. nice work Jobi


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nice primera you have.
Is this a 4wd primera gti-r?

a friend of mine here in iceland has also primera gti-r...and his is 4wd.

TURBO CREW


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's mad!

That Primera would look brilliant with the Rays wheels I've currently got on my GTR, they look very similar to the ones used on the touring cars.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice sleeper  all the right mods too, love it!


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Dohc said:


> nice primera you have.
> Is this a 4wd primera gti-r?
> 
> a friend of mine here in iceland has also primera gti-r...and his is 4wd.
> ...


God!! Nicest P10 ever seen!!! Congrats to the guy who built it!

Mine is a P11 GT as std, so FWD. Actually, GTI-R swaps are way less common on P11... It's a little bit more complicated to adapt the electrical harness. (mine is more or less custom built)


Jags: wheels will be changed, as I have a tire problem. I run on std tires, which are 195/60/15 V. Which can only handle a max speed of 240kph. I hit 260kph once (racing a M5 V8) and I reckon the only thing I was thinking about was "please my beloved tires, just don't explode now... I promise I won't do it again!!". I'll fit 17' wheels soon. But now, next mod is to upgrade the brakes to Z32 calipers!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

No propshaft on that piccy, therefore no drivetrain to rear = fwd only.

Good job on the conversion matey :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Jobi Joba said:


> God!! Nicest P10 ever seen!!! Congrats to the guy who built it!
> 
> Mine is a P11 GT as std, so FWD. Actually, GTI-R swaps are way less common on P11... It's a little bit more complicated to adapt the electrical harness. (mine is more or less custom built)
> 
> ...


If you're fitting 17" wheels then it might be worth considering R32 (GTR) calipers/discs. they're pretty much identical but you'll get bigger discs. With 17s you'll easily get the bigger discs under...

Also I think that post '92 Z32 calipers are steel rather than ally. As you can imagine this makes them much heavier. AFAIK all R32 calipers are ally.


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Actually, I also want to be able to fit std 15' wheels to get the full sleeper look. Hence the Z32 brakes...which anyway would be more than efficient enough to stop a 1,300kg daily driver which is not supposed to put its wheels on track.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure you'll fit the Z32s under 15s. The Z32s came with 16s and I think that the S14 200SX did as well (same steel calipers/discs). Perhaps with the right wheels.

If the P11 uses 4x114.3 PCD then you'll probably be using the Apex fitting kit. If you've not already looked then the SXOC will probably have some clues as to wheel sizes with the kit (on S13s). I'd guessthe P11 and S13 brake set-ups are pretty similar.

NB You should pop up some pics of your N14!


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

nice one, what's your 0-60mph time?


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

dunno. Never launched it. I don't really want to throw my tranny on the Moon...

But I guess it would be somewhere between 5 and 6s...


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! I love my Primera's! I want it :smokin:

Oz


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

Jobi Joba said:


> dunno. Never launched it. I don't really want to throw my tranny on the Moon...
> 
> But I guess it would be somewhere between 5 and 6s...


That's pretty cool. Would love to see the look on people as you leave 'em for dust :thumbsup:


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

ki_saj_ng said:


> That's pretty cool. Would love to see the look on people as you leave 'em for dust :thumbsup:


Usually they tend to show a face which redefines the word "surprised"! 

When it's a M3 or a STI boy who is killed, it's just even better!

On the video, at the end, when there is the second race with the E46 M3, what is not mentioned is that I had to drive at 60mph on the highway to wait for the guy to come back because he was so gutted that he didn't want to play again!


----------

